#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Казахстан >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм в Средней Азии в древности

## Аминадав

Статуя Будды из раскопанного монастыря в Таджикистане:
http://tdc.tj/index.php?option=com_c...mid=27&lang=ru

----------

Aion (21.01.2011), Bagira (22.01.2011), Ittosai (21.01.2011), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (21.01.2011), sergey (21.01.2011), Vladiimir (21.01.2011), Zom (21.01.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.01.2011), Денис Евгеньев (21.01.2011), Джигме (22.01.2011), Дордже (22.01.2011), Еше Нинбо (24.01.2011), лесник (21.01.2011), Маркион (18.05.2013)

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

Пальцы на ногах большие  :Smilie:

----------


## Аминадав

> Пальцы на ногах большие




В Таиланде такие же, что интересно!

----------

Aion (21.01.2011), Bagira (22.01.2011), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (21.01.2011), Vladiimir (21.01.2011), Денис Евгеньев (21.01.2011), Еше Нинбо (24.01.2011), лесник (21.01.2011), Маркион (18.05.2013)

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

Действительно, очень похожи  :Smilie:  Второй статуе даже дактилоскопию можно делать. А вообще - очень красиво.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Статуя Будды из раскопанного монастыря в Таджикистане:
> http://turi100.net/sights/?sight_id=393


Чот полез троян у меня с этого ресурса. Проверьте.

----------


## Аминадав

> Чот полез троян у меня с этого ресурса. Проверьте.


На всякий случай сменил ссылку. Текст тот же, но на другом сайте. И Вы можете удалить ссылку из своего сообщения.

----------


## Буль

> Действительно, очень похожи  Второй статуе даже дактилоскопию можно делать. А вообще - очень красиво.


Красиво???  :EEK!: 
Сомневаюсь что ноги настоящего Будды так выглядели...  :Confused:

----------


## PampKin Head

http://picasaweb.google.com/manikarn...eat=directlink

Был в этом музее, там не только статуя Будды интересна, но и индуиские божества...

----------

Vladiimir (21.01.2011), Zatsunen (22.01.2011), Аминадав (22.01.2011), Маркион (18.05.2013)

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

> Красиво??? 
> Сомневаюсь что ноги настоящего Будды так выглядели...


Статуя, грю, красивая  :Stick Out Tongue:  Если в целом смотреть.

----------


## Буль

Вы думаете что Будда так выглядел в целом?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Пальцы на ногах большие


Если делать снимок любого лежащего человека именно в таком ракурсе, то на снимке пальцы его ног (находящиеся ближе всего к объективу) будут гигантскими. : )

----------


## Джигме

Интересно как эта статуя сохранилась, да еще с не отбитым лицом после прихода мусульманских "бодхисатв"? Или буддисты просто заранее закопали ее?

----------


## Топпер

> В Таиланде такие же, что интересно!





> Красиво??? 
> Сомневаюсь что ноги настоящего Будды так выглядели...


Это из телесных признаков Будды: пальцы на руках и ногах одной длинны.

----------


## Буль

> Это из телесных признаков Будды: пальцы на руках и ногах одной длинны.


Вы, бхикку, в это верите?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Налджорпа

> Это из телесных признаков Будды: пальцы на руках и ногах одной длинны.


Вообще если буквально представить себе человека с 32 признаками физического тела Будды - очень странный субъект получится.... :EEK!:

----------

Джигме (24.01.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Вы, бхикку, в это верите?


Так описывается  :Embarrassment: 



> Вообще если буквально представить себе человека с 32 признаками физического тела Будды - очень странный субъект получится....


Вообще это описание телесных признаков - поэтические метафоры того времени. Например, язык, которым Будда может покрыть всё своё лицо, говорит о хорошей речи. Одинаковые ноги: правая и левая одинаковы, говорят о том, что он твёрдо стоит на обеих ногах и т.д.

----------

Dondhup (23.01.2011), Маркион (18.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

У моего Учителя Фоюаня 48 размер ноги. Обувь для него шили только под заказ, в китайских магазинах такого размера нет.

----------


## Топпер

У меня у друга 47

----------


## Zom

> Например, язык, которым Будда может покрыть всё своё лицо, говорит о хорошей речи.


Вряд ли.. 32 признака, что встречаются в суттах, - вполне адекватные. И там не сказано что пальцы на руках и ногах одинаковой длины. А остальные (дополнительные) признаки видимо уже действительно поздние "поэтические добавки".

Насчёт языка (думаю бывает и длиннее):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji0pb...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31B0c1vqi28

----------


## Топпер

> Вряд ли.. 32 признака, что встречаются в суттах, - вполне адекватные. И там не сказано что пальцы на руках и ногах одинаковой длины. А остальные (дополнительные) признаки видимо уже действительно поздние "поэтические добавки".


Это не в главных признаках.

Да и в основных сложно считать чем-либо кроме поэтического описания, например, наличие сорока зубов.
И это при том, что Будду считали очень красивым и ладно сложенным.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.01.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

Вот двуязычный фрагмент из Лаккхана сутты с описанием тридцати двух признаков великого человека: http://probud.narod.ru/sutra/DN30.html

О пальцах:



> (4) Далее, монахи, великий человек имеет длинные пальцы. То, что великий человек имеет длинные пальцы, – это, монахи, есть признак великого человека.


О кол-ве зубов:



> (23) Далее, монахи, великий человек имеет сорок зубов. То, что великий человек имеет сорок зубов, – это, монахи, есть признак великого человека.


О языке:



> (27) Далее, монахи, великий человек имеет большой язык.17* То, что великий человек имеет большой язык, – это, монахи, есть признак великого человека.


По мне, ну есть вот такое описание. Над чем и зачем тут ломать голову, даже если туда оно не укладывается? : )

Поотдельности эти признаки могут встречаться у разных существ (вон у крокодила зубов, как пишут, и куда поболе : ), но речь-то идёт об их совокупности у одного человека...

Да, таких людей сейчас нет. Ну и что?

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (06.02.2011), Маркион (18.05.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Да и в основных сложно считать чем-либо кроме поэтического описания, например, наличие сорока зубов.


А по-моему все эти признаки очень даже реальны. 40 зубов тоже не вопрос - например у меня точно есть место для как минимум ещё 1 зуба по каждому ряду - итого 36 было бы. Если у Будды был большой рот (что вполне логично с учётом размеров языка), можно допустить и наличие 40 зубов. 

А вот в такой пасти думаю и все 60 поместятся )))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OJw_...eature=related


Да и вообще в природе видимо возможно всё ))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grBqG...eature=related

----------

